# Hall Ambulance Bakersfield Low Down Good? Bad?



## rural911 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey There,

I am considering relocating to Bakersfield, CA. To work for Hall Ambulance. I had a few questions before I do so. Does anyone work there now or have you worked there in the past that can help me out? 

1.) What is the starting pay for EMT/EMT-P?

2.) Are there usually extra shifts available?

3.) Are there scheduled hourly rate increases?
     [ are you paid straight pay for 8hr, then time 1/2 after, then double after 12]

4.) It seems there might be animosity between Fire Dept's in the responding area (more so than usual) and Hall ambulance crews. Is this severe, and ridiculous, to the extent that the Fire Dept is very reluctant to help on-scene, and the whole call is just uncomfortable (hostile work environment), etc.

5.) Is it an effective system with only one Paramedic on-scene?

6.) How are the EMT's and Paramedic's treated by Hospital staff i.e. RN's, Md's, etc?

7.) Do you call ahead via radio and give a report to a radio RN, or are you just giving a heads up of your ETA?

8.) How is the management at Hall? 

9.) Are the benefits good?

10.) Equipment? is most of the equipment in good working order? e.g rigs, etc?

11.) Anything else you can add. That would help me make an informed decision of possibly relocating, and working for this company.

Thank you


----------



## SoCal (Oct 18, 2010)

rural911 said:


> Hey There,
> 
> *I will try my best to answer your questions as I have worked in the Kern Co. EMS system, and have may friends working there still.
> *
> ...


*Welcome!*


----------



## rural911 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for the info. It seems all-in-all, it's not bad working for Hall. 
Do you happen to know what the Medics pay peeks at per hr?

Also, I plan to start with them as an EMT, while I finish my medic stuff. Do you happen to know how the "geting on an ALS rig" works? Is it by seniority? experience? etc...And if by seniority, in your experience how long did it take an EMT to be able to work on an ALS unit?

Further, do the Medic rigs also do inter facility transfers, or are they dedicated to the 911 system only, and not pulled for interfacility trans?

Lastly, Is it easy to be promoted from EMT to Paramedic with Hall once you have all the needed certs. Meaning, do they promote well from within, or is it better to just come in as a Paramedic? (I wanted to come in early as an EMT to learn the area)

Thanks much!


----------



## SoCal (Oct 18, 2010)

rural911 said:


> Thank you for the info. It seems all-in-all, it's not bad working for Hall.
> Do you happen to know what the Medics pay peeks at per hr?
> *Per hr. rates differ because it differs depending on what shift you work (8, 12 or 24 hr car have different pay rates per hr.)*
> 
> ...



Let me now what you think. and any more ?'s


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

Did you end up moving there and working for Hall? How is it?


----------

